# GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

mal eine Frage an die GPS-Füchse hier,

da ich auf dem Gebiet noch nicht so firm bin. Bin grad am GPS-Daten eingeben für Skarnsundet. 
In dem Zusammenhang ist bei mir nun folgende Frage aufgetaucht:

Wie soll ich meine Karten und das GPS ausrichten

- nach dem magnetischen Nordpol
- nach dem geographischen Nordpol

beides sollte sich decken, denk ich mal - aber was sind die Vor- bzw. Nachteile - oder stellt man einfach was ein und es ist gut?

@Robert
du hast doch auch ein Meridian und die BlueNav Software, wie sehen denn deine Einstellungen aus?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Also meines ist auf magnetisch eingestellt. Schon von Anfang an. Verstellt hab ich da nie was.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Schau mal hier 

unter "Teil 1: Allgemeines und Grundfunktionen", steht alles drin!!!


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Hi Jörg,

vom Lesen der ein oder anderen Texte hab ich noch in Erinnerung daß es bei Einstellung "magnetischer Nordpol" zu Abweichungen kommen kann.

Da aber alles über Satellit geht, die Karten ja magnetische Abweichungen nicht erfassen...... und eigentlich kein "Magnet" mit im Spiel ist..... wunder ich mich darüber.


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

@bb-Angler

der Link ist ja echt informativ...... aber jetzt gibts noch ne vierte Möglichkeit......
Schlauer bin ich nun aber auch nicht, wird zwar alles detailiert zum Thema Mißweiseung erklärt - aber was man nun einstellen soll geht daraus für mich nicht hervor..  

Wenn ich das in Ansätzen richtig verstanden hab wäre bei der Konstellation:

- magnetischer Kompaß im Boot
- GPS zur Navigation

die Einstellung magnetischer Nordpol wohl das Beste..... aber woher weiß ich wie groß die Mißweisung am Kompaß in der jeweiligen Gegend ist?


----------



## Jirko (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

hallo micky #h

bei der reinen navigation mit gps und seekarte (ohne kompass) ist es meines wissens nach unrelevant, ob du nun auf den magnetischen- oder geografischen nordpol ausrichtest. ich habe mich im grunde genommen damit auch noch nicht beschäftigt, da die reine navigation mit eingespeicherten waypoints und deren ansteuerung via satellit für mein dafürhalten nur eine korrekte einstellung bzw. abgleichung des kartendatums erforderlich macht.

bei der reinen navigation mittels kombi kompass/gps-handgerät wird es schon wieder verquickter andreas, da du die mißweisung am kompass auch in dein handgerät übernehmen mußt. normalerweise sind auf den seekarten immer angaben zur mißweisung enthalten. diese ändern sich jedoch mitunter auch! daher ist es wichtig, immer die aktuellste see- oder landkarte zu besitzen. mithilfe der auf der karte angegebenen mißweisungsdaten, kannst du deinen kompass mit genau diesen daten justieren. und genau diese mißweisung muß dann auch in dein handgerät übernommen werden (wenn du mit deinem handgerät und nicht mit kompass navigieren möchtest).

ergo, reine ansteuerung von gps-koordinaten, welche du in dein handgerät abspeicherst und diese vorher aus der seekarte ausgelesen hast, macht eine mißweisungskorrektur- bzw. einstellung nicht erforderlich – meines wissens nach (ich habe es jedenfalls bisher nicht praktiziert und bin auch immer punktgenau da angekommen, wo ich hinwollte :m) #h


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Hallo Jirko,

danke für dein Posting...... dann kann ich alles auf "geographischem Nordpol" lassen.
Hast mir wirklich weitergeholfen. In 9 Tagen geht´s nach Skarnsundet und da wirds dann ernst mit der GPS-Navigation.

Nicht daß mich Dorsch1 und klein.Nordlicht kielholen wenn wir in der Pampa rumfischen oder mein Hotspot dann tatsächlich auf dem schon erwähnten Kartoffelacker von Bauer Jensen liegt.....


----------



## Jan74 (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Moin Micky,

wenn du GPS koordinaten hast, kannst du diese direkt mit dem GPS anfahren, auch wenn du sie aus der Seekarte "ausgelesen" hast. Das liegt daran das diese Koordinaten nicht's mit dem Nordpol zu tun haben sondern lediglich einen Punkt auf der Kugeloberfläche (Erde) festlegen. Das GPS bestimmt nun seine eigene Position mit Hilfe von Sateliten. Also ist auch hier kein Bezug zum Nordpol gegeben. Du kannst diese Punkte also ohne Mißweisung eingeben.

Die Mißweisung kommt einerseits durch die Verschiebung des geo. Nordpols zum mag. Nordpol zustande, ändert sich also mit der Zeit, anderer Seits können auch geologische Gegebenheiten die Weisrichtung des Kompaßes stark beeinflußen. Hier in Deutschlan etwa sind die mag. Feldlinien um das Erzgebirge fast kreisförmig. Würdest du nun hier ohne GPS navigieren würdest du ziemlich sicher nicht dahin finden wo du hin willst, wenn du keine Mißweisung beachtest.

Die Mißweisung muß übrigens auf See- und Luftkarten angegeben sein, genauso wie das Bezugssystem für GPS.

Ich hoffe das hilft die weiter!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Jirko (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*



> Nicht daß mich Dorsch1 und klein.Nordlicht kielholen wenn wir in der Pampa rumfischen oder mein Hotspot dann tatsächlich auf dem schon erwähnten Kartoffelacker von Bauer Jensen liegt.....



:q :q :q

ich wünsche euch in jedem fall, egal wie, maximale erfolge ihr banausen. ich werde, wenn wir in oslo anlegen mal micha antelenieren – vielleicht haben wir ja wirklich die möglichkeit, uns mal kurz zum plausch zu treffen. theoretisch müsstet ihr ja die fähre gen kiel nehmen, mit welcher wir am samstag, 17.04 anlegen – schaun wir mal #h


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

@Jan74
auch dir Danke für die erläuternden Zeilen

@Jirko
Spaß werden wir auf jeden Fall haben.... so oder so. Das mit einem kleinen Meeting am Kai wäre nicht übel. Wann und wo wir uns aber befinden ..... da hab ich im Moment aber gar keinen Plan. klein.Nordlicht hockt auf den Unterlagen und Dorsch1 hat mich die Tage aufgeschreckt daß ich doch mal langsam zu packen beginnen soll..... huch. Mittlerweil weiß ich daß ich am nächsten Donnerstag mal zu Micha fahr.... und dann sehn wir mal weiter.

Also vielleicht sehn wir uns ja.

Andreas


----------



## bernie (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Moin Andreas,
da müsst IHR aber noch lange warten  ........... WIR düsen MORGEN schon los 
Ich wünsch Euch vieeeeel Schbass


----------



## Micky Finn (30. März 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

Mensch Bernd,

ich weiß - du kommst grad zurück wenn wir fahren. Ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall auch viel Spaß, vor allem mit deinem neuen Self-Made-Luxus-Notebook-Kartenplotter.
Schade daß wir zwischen unseren Trips keine Gelegenheit mehr zum "plappern" haben.

Ich drück dir die Daumen und hoffe daß du alles gepackt hast.
Viele Fische und gutes Wetter.

auch bis denne  #h 

Andreas


----------



## Robert (5. April 2004)

*AW: GPS - magnet. oder geographischer Nordpol*

@ Micky,

Sorry für die späte Antwort, war aber die letzte Zeit etwas wenig on Board.
(wenn Du keine PN geschickt hättest, hätt ich das Thema komplett übersehen)

Helfen kann ich Dir bei dem Thema aber leider nicht, da ich erst durch den Threat hier drauf gestoßen bin, dass man da in der Richtung was einstellen kann.

Wenn ichs mir aber überlege, dürfte es in der Praxis wenig Auswirkungen haben. Da ja das Koordinatensystem, nach dem GPS Koordinaten eingegeben werden kaum auf einen (soweit ich weiß) mit der Zeit ein wenig wanderden magnetischen Nordpol festgelegt sind, dürfte die Einstellung am GPS eigentlich nur auf die Darstellung des "Nordpfeiles" eine Auswirkung haben und nicht auf die dargestellte Karte im Magellan und die Genauigkeit der Koordinaten.
Ich denke, in der Praxis macht die Einstellung auf magnetischen Norden nur Sinn, wenn man mit Kompass und GPS navigiert und sich durch die Abweichung des Kompass nicht verwirren lassen will. (Kompass geht ja "nur" magnetisch)

Aber wie gesagt - sind meine Spekulationen, kein fundiertes Wissen.
Müßte man mal in einer Gegend mit einer hohen magnetischen Abweichung testen.

Servus,

Robert


----------

